# Louisiana Limits CCA Redfish Special



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*
The CCA Star tournament starts on Saturday May 25th.

The first five tagged redfish weighed in & certified, win a 2019 Ford F150 â€œTexas Editionâ€ XLT Super Cab connected to a Haynie 23 Bigfoot with a Mercury 150 L Pro XS Optimax and Coastline Trailer.

This package is worth over $90,000.

https://www.startournament.org/about-star/prizes/

Captain Marty will be offering a â€œTagged Redfish Specialâ€ during the tournament. We will be targeting only redfish, with the hopes of landing one.

If interested please contact me at the above contact information.

Let's go catch a tagged REDFISH!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Galveston tagged redfish will not be released*

Dear CCA Texas Member,

Due to circumstances beyond our control, CCA Texas STAR specially-tagged redfish will not be released later this week into Galveston Bay area waters deemed contaminated by the Department of State Health Services (DSHS) because of the Houston Ship Channel barge collision. A link to the consumption advisory is provided below. The DSHS recommendation includes portions of Galveston and Trinity bays north of a line from the end of the Texas City Dike to Smith Point.

https://www.dshs.texas.gov/news/updates.shtm

We will maintain our commitment to STAR anglers under these circumstances. The remaining waters of the Galveston bay complex will now receive ALL the tagged redfish designated for the entire complex, prior to tournament kickoff. These fish will be concentrated into areas not affected by the accident.

In order to honor our anglers affected by this event, CCA Texas STAR will conduct an additional tagged redfish release later, once the DSHS consumption advisory has been lifted. This second release will transpire at typical locations with the historical number of redfish as past determined for both Trinity and Galveston Bays. Be on the lookout for a follow up email to confirm that this release has taken place.

The STAR Tournament Committee understands that this situation is not ideal, but we consider this to be the best course of action given the circumstances. We thank you for your understanding and patience in this matter. We appreciate our loyal STAR anglers and their unwavering dedication to this remarkable tournament.

Thank you for your support of CCA Texas and the STAR Tournament!

Bill Kinney â€" Tournament Director

CCA Texas STAR

6919 Portwest Drive, Suite 100 | Houston, Texas 77024

Website | Contact Us| Unsubscribe


----------



## Sgrem

Um read again. They will be releasing all of the normal number of tagged reds and additional tagged reds at a later date. They are simply avoiding their historical release sights affected by recent events are releasing all of those in the remaining areas around the Galveston Bay complex.

And the Galveston area guides dont need your help to continue to shine a bad light for negative public opinion. I know you want all the customers to flood to Sabine area but There are plenty of fish and safe areas unaffected by recent incidents. You do your brothers no favors and make yourself look quite selfish for those that know better. Stop purposely hurting the industry further for your own gain. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## fishinganimal

Oh my Marty left out the word (some). He didn't write a word below that.



sgrem said:


> Um read again. They will be releasing all of the normal number of tagged reds and additional tagged reds at a later date. They are simply avoiding their historical release sights affected by recent events are releasing all of those in the remaining areas around the Galveston Bay complex.
> 
> And the Galveston area guides dont need your help to continue to shine a bad light for negative public opinion. I know you want all the customers to flood to Sabine area but There are plenty of fish and safe areas unaffected by recent incidents. You do your brothers no favors and make yourself look quite selfish for those that know better. Stop purposely hurting the industry further for your own gain. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## mullet1422

I got the email today as well. It's very exciting!!! The Galveston Bay complex will receive more tagged redfish than anywhere else in the state!!! Normal amount released this week then a bonus stocking later in the tournament!!! The best place to win a truck and boat this year is Galveston Bay hands down!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Yeah...The water must be pristine over in Sabine...I was hunting trout over by Cheniere last year and caught this mutant looking fish with both eyes on the same side of its head!


----------



## old 37

What a bunch of whiners. Marty didn't write the article and I would rather fish Sabine anyway over Galveston.


----------



## Sgrem

The title above the second post above reads "Galveston tagged redfish will not be released" is grossly inaccurate and only meant to steer charter customers from Galveston to Sabine. It is not at all what the copy and paste email says. Fake inaccurate news and click bait in these and other outlets shouldnt be tolerated.

It is very dishonest.


----------



## mullet1422

older 37 said:


> What a bunch of whiners. Marty didn't write the article and I would rather fish Sabine anyway over Galveston.


We all remember that this is your second account marty :headknock


----------



## RedXCross

Its Horrific here, down the coast is the way to go!



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeah...The water must be pristine over in Sabine...I was hunting trout over by Cheniere last year and caught this mutant looking fish with both eyes on the same side of its head!


----------

